# How Much Hay/Grain Does a Hosltein Eat?



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

In terms of pounds per day how much hay might a Holstein in lactation consume per day? How much grain for an average homestead use- not pushing production at all.... whatever volume comes naturally. Thanks in advance.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

You may want to pick someone's brain with more knowledge than me. But, when I was on a dairy 15 years ago, we pushed 25lbs. a day down them to get good production. I would think you could go with 3% of body weight per day as a good rule of thumb on feed consumption.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

So if she weighs 1400 pounds, let's say, she'd consume 42 pounds of hay and grain daily?  If I fed 5 pounds of grain, she'd consume about 37 pounds of hay? I'm just trying to get a general idea. I know the hay quality will make a difference... etc.... just want to know how much one might eat.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I think your formula is right on target, however, you may want to get the opinion of JeffNY or UpNorth on the Holstein issue. As far as I know, they are the heaviest eaters of all the dairy breeds.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Well I'll wait on UpNorth and Jeff but meanwhile I sure have appreciated your time and help


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Your calculations are correct. We feed 18-25 pounds when not on pasture. 15-18 on rotational grazeing. In the winter 70 cows eat grain plus 5 1250-1300 pound balage bales. Bales are 50% DM thats 44.6 lbs roughly of DM.


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

tango... did you get to rescue that holstein in indiana??? :baby04: ***crosses fingers***


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks Tad, I appreciate your input. Mtnmenagerie, it looks like I might have the money available but didn't want to jump in with both feet. We're in a drought and grass and hay are both scarce. I have grass since I keep a very low ratio of stock to land but no one has much hay and she'll need to be penned until she picks up the routine. I already have two dairy cows penned and on hay. I don't even have the hay I would normally feed through winter yet as the first cutting was only 25% and the second cutting is up in the air. :Bawling:


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Our TMR now is 20 lbs balage, 54 lbs corn silage, 16 lbs HM corn and 10.6 lbs protein mix. DM basis is 9.5 lbs balage, 20.5 lbs corn silage, 11.2 lbs HM corn and 9.8 lbs protein


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

15 pounds of 16% dairy grain mix and 45-50 pounds/day of baled hay would be the minimum I would feed a Holstien cow that is milking. That's not to get high production, but to retain enough body condition so she would come in heat, concieve and carry a calf.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

All holsteins are different. Some smaller framed holsteins eat as much as a Jersey. Some larger framed holsteins actually don't eat as much as some of a compareble size. Some won't condition well regardless what they get, while others condition right back to normal quickly.


Right now I am feeding those that are fresh anywhere from 20-30lbs/day of grain. My grain is 16% at the moment (custom mix of Corn meal, Wheat mids, distillers and I think some soybean meal). I do mix rumensin in with the grain. It has helped my heifers cycle better, and condtions the cows back faster. They also milk well, and BF doesn't seem to suffer much at all. I do have a mineral pack mixed in with the ration.

I only feed those who will produce well 30lbs. We have a Jersey that is fed 10lbs of grain a day, she tested early June 74lbs and was just over a month fresh. She didn't loose any BC, simply because she eats well, in fact she eats as much as a holstein.

Now during the winter months, late fall, early spring when I am feeding all baleage and grains. I figure on 55-60lbs of baleage per holstein. Along with the grain. Since each one eats a different quantity its tough to say.

If there is concern of feeding a holstein enough. Feed her till you see her condtion maintain, if not gain. It becomes second nature after a while, and its a matter of just feeding and seeing what they eat, and how much. What they produce will also make an impact on condition. Feed those who are producing a good amount more grain, up the forage intake. Then if she needs a boost, there are feeds out there that will help condition. Ideally, an increase in bypass proteins help a cow gain condition.


Jeff


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

wow that is a whole lot of feed. Thank you much Dale, UpNorth and Jeff. Lots of food for thought here.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

for anyone wanting to know...bypass protien is protien that doesnt break down untill it bypasses the gut, and enters the intestines where it can be absorbed


----------

